# Alphakanal bei dds-Dateien unter Gimp



## Mig369 (30. April 2007)

Hi!

Also, ich will ein einfaches Bild (nur eine Ebene, RGB) im DDS- Format (Für Gimp brauchts dazu ein PlugIn) mit einem Alphakanal versehen. 
Ich habe dazu das Bild geöffnet und im Ebenendialog im Kontext "Alphakanal hinzufügen" ausgewählt. Im Kanäledialog wird dann zwar der neue Alphakanal angezeigt, mit dem kann ich aber leider nichts anfangen, wenn ich alle anderen Kanäle unsichtbar mache habe ich eine schwarze Fläche, deren Farbe sich nicht ändern lässt (ich brauche einen Grauton).
Das Tool DXTbmp zeigt, wenn ich das fertig bearbeitete Bild damit lade, den Alphakanal weiß an.
Wie kann man die Kanäle (vor allem den Alpha) einzeln bearbeiten und wie muss ich das speichern, sodass der Alphakanal erhalten bleibt? (.dds muss sein, es sollte  den Alphakanal auch unterstützen.)


Was ich an dieser Stelle noch erwähnen will, ich kann .dds-Bilder mit keinem anderen Programm als Gimp bearbeiten, ich habe den dds-Konverter 2.0 versucht, bei dem schlägt das Konvertieren (was nötig wäre um die Bilder zu bearbeiten, da ich außer Gimp keine Programme habe, die .dds können) fehl.
Mit DXTbmp dagegen wird zwar eine Datei erstellt, der Explorer stürzt aber jedesmal ab, wenn die Datei angewählt wird.
Mit einer Shellextention, die das Konvertieren verschiedener Bildtypen über das Kontextmenü erlaubt wird eine Datei erstellt, die sich nicht öffnen lässt (nur die Bildvorschau im Kontextmenü funktioniert.
Ich wollte das erwähnen, da das fast schon die Vermutung nahelegt, es läge an meinem PC, nur falls ich mit Gimp eigentlich alles richtig gemacht habe...


MFG
Mig369


----------

